
The Biggest Mistake Most (In)Frequent Flyers Make - flystein
https://www.flystein.com/biggest-mistake-frequent-flyers-make/
======
angel43
Hmm, I should finally start to collect these miles! What would be the fastest
way to status with Oneworld?

~~~
flystein
Check out AA Gold & Platinum status challenge which is even better deal this
year: [http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2016/01/05/how-to-
do-...](http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2016/01/05/how-to-do-an-
american-aadvantage-status-challenge/)

